# Waffenschmied



## No_ones (24. April 2012)

Hey  

Nach durchforsten einigerdatenbanken sowie kommentaren und guides bin ich doch zu keinem ergebniss gekommen..

Ich versuche mich auf Waffenschmied zu spezialisieren und dannach auf Schwertschmied.. allerdings habe ich das problem, dass ich auch bei "Borgus Stahlahnd" nicht die möglichkeit besitze irgendetwas auszuwählen .. der grummelt mich nur weiter an.

Dadurch, dass ich mich nichtmal auf Waffenschmied setzen kann ist es mir auch nicht möglich in winterquell weiterzumachen..

Bitte um eure hilfe


----------



## schenkbael (24. April 2012)

soweit ich weiß existieren diese Spezialisierungen bereits seit wotlk nicht meht! kannst die jegliche mühe sparen  ich war mal axtmeister bin ich aber glaub ich auch nicht mehr, aber ich kann alle äxte von damals


----------



## No_ones (24. April 2012)

wirklich nicht mehr? will die Löwenherzklinge sowie das Einhandschwert zum Transmoggen :/

danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Fremder123 (25. April 2012)

Die Spezialisierungen bei Schmied und Schneider sind seit Cataclysm entfernt worden. Zu WotLK gabs die noch. Mittlerweile leider nicht mehr. Also wenn Du keinen WotLK-Char hast der auf Waffenschmied spezialisiert war und die Rezepte konnte bleiben die genannten Waffen leider für immer ein Wunschtraum, da sie beim aufheben gebunden und somit auch nicht verkauft werden können.


----------



## Bloodfox (26. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die Spezialisierungen bei Schmied und Schneider sind seit Cataclysm entfernt worden. Zu WotLK gabs die noch. Mittlerweile leider nicht mehr. Also wenn Du keinen WotLK-Char hast der auf Waffenschmied spezialisiert war und die Rezepte konnte bleiben die genannten Waffen leider für immer ein Wunschtraum, da sie beim aufheben gebunden und somit auch nicht verkauft werden können.



Vollkommen falsch! In den _nächsten_ Patch_es_ werden sie ihren Weg zurück ins Spiel finden. Für ALLE Schmiede!  Ganz einfach lernbar beim Lehrer. Interessant finde ich wie Leute Informationen weitergeben ohne jegliche Suche nach Quellen oder Hinweisen, denn einfach so aus den Fingern saugen kann sich das jeder. Einfach nur "Löwenherzrichtklinge rausgepatcht" in Google eingeben, den dritten Link wählen und TaDa: Bluepost

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

lg


----------



## Fremder123 (27. April 2012)

Bloodfox schrieb:


> Vollkommen falsch! In den _nächsten_ Patch_es_ werden sie ihren Weg zurück ins Spiel finden. Für ALLE Schmiede!  Ganz einfach lernbar beim Lehrer. Interessant finde ich wie Leute Informationen weitergeben ohne jegliche Suche nach Quellen oder Hinweisen, denn einfach so aus den Fingern saugen kann sich das jeder. Einfach nur "Löwenherzrichtklinge rausgepatcht" in Google eingeben, den dritten Link wählen und TaDa: Bluepost
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Lesen!
> 
> lg


Und wenn Du mal weiter als bis zum ersten Post gelesen hättest wäre Dir folgendes aufgefallen. Post vom 09.12.2011 (!):

[...] Bitte beachtet, dass mit "einem zukünftigen Patch" oder "einem der nächsten Patches" nicht unbedingt immer der direkt folgende gemeint sein muss. In diesem Fall hätten unsere Entwickler die Rezepte zwar durchaus gerne mit Patch 4.3 wieder eingeführt, doch stellte sich heraus, dass dafür momentan leider nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt ist. Es ist zwar nach wie vor geplant, die Rezepte wieder zugänglich zu machen, jedoch kann dies u. U. noch eine ganze Weile dauern. [...]

Was sagt uns das? Sie arbeiten dran. Oder auch nicht. Was sagt uns wiederum das? Kein Schwein weiß (offenbar nicht mal Blizzard selbst), ob und wann die Sachen wieder ins Spiel kommen. Also, wild mit einer Quelle um sich werfen ist nicht immer das Maß der Dinge, man sollte diese schon erstmal selbst verinnerlichen. Es wäre natürlich schön wenn dieses Vorhaben in die Tat umgesetzt wird. Ich wäre der erste der das begrüßen würde, denn einige dieser Items sind wirklich toll designt, aber so wie der letzte Bluepost klingt werden wir darauf wohl noch länger warten dürfen - wenn es denn nicht wieder in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Bloodfox (27. April 2012)

> Also wenn Du keinen WotLK-Char hast der auf Waffenschmied spezialisiert war und die Rezepte konnte bleiben die genannten Waffen leider für immer ein Wunschtraum, da sie beim aufheben gebunden und somit auch nicht verkauft werden können.



Der Post sagt mir das du dich keine 5min mit Google beschäftigt hast.



> Die Rezepte sind nicht in Patch 4.3 enthalten. Bitte beachtet, dass mit "einem zukünftigen Patch" oder "einem der nächsten Patches" nicht unbedingt immer der direkt folgende gemeint sein muss. In diesem Fall hätten unsere Entwickler die Rezepte zwar durchaus gerne mit Patch 4.3 wieder eingeführt, doch stellte sich heraus, dass dafür momentan leider nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt ist.
> 
> Es ist zwar nach wie vor geplant, die Rezepte wieder zugänglich zu machen, jedoch kann dies u. U. noch eine ganze Weile dauern. Aus diesem Grund, liebe Schmiede, bitte ich euch in dieser Sache noch etwas Geduld zu haben (ja, noch mehr als bisher ).



Dieser Post sagt mir das daran gearbeitet wird.

Ich verstehe nicht was mir jetzt ein undankbarer "Fremder" über Blizzard erzählen will? Das du etwas darin etwas hineininterpretierst aufgrund subjektiver Erfahrungen? Ich bitte dich, bleib sachlich. Wenn du mit Kritik nicht umgehen kannst, lern das. Aber lass es nicht anonym im Internet aus!

Fakt ist das sie laut Bluepost Aussage wieder ins Spiel finden, WANN wurde nicht gefragt und Fakt ist auch das du eine genau gegenteilige Aussage getroffen hast. Somit stimmt der Wortlaut "Vollkommen falsch" sehr wohl! Sei lieber dankbar das andere Menschen sich hier beteiligen und sinnvolle Antworten liefern.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

Nun, sinnvoll liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.

Im Übrigen: Housing war auch mal ein Thema woran gearbeitet wurde. Gibt sogar Screenshots davon. Man sollte die Hoffnung nie aufgeben, aber blindes Vertrauen in jedwede Äußerung ist manchmal ebenso fehl am Platz.


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2012)

Falls es dazu wieder neue Info's gibt, wäre ich sehr froh über Auskünfte...Ich wollte mir das Schwert auch zusammenbauen und hab schon einiges an Urnether zusammen, und wollte bald den Rest farmen nur um zu merken: Fail. Items sind nicht mehr ingame.


----------

